# Maybe the best thing you've seen all season.



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, probably not, but this is the season edit I made for my friend and he fucking kills it. Watch and be amazed.....





Levi Gunzburg 2011-2012 Snowboarding - YouTube


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

maybe not the best, but definitely not the worst  :thumbsup::thumbsup: anyways


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Rider161 said:


> maybe not the best, but definitely not the worst  :thumbsup::thumbsup: anyways


best riding by someone unsponsored by a big company? 
he's good though. real damn good.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude does kill it! What I like is that he has style. It's not just endless spinny things haha.

What I don't like... the music


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CaP17A said:


> best riding by someone unsponsored by a big company?


really not trying to be a dick - and i'm pretty sure you won't take it very good, but no. not even close.

you guys are spending way to much time filming resort jibs. i understand that that is pretty much most of what you have on the east coast, but you need to understand how boring a video like that is to watch

if i'm going to have to sit and watch nothing but jibs for 3 minutes they better get gnarly. you need to spend some time getting away from the resort features and build some creative, more dangerous shit. 

don't put shots of flailing tricks on 25 foot or smaller kickers. if your mountain isn't building big enough park kickers then get out of bounds and find a spot to build a big wedge with an endless natural landing. 

honestly not talking shit... that kid is way better at jibbing that i am - just trying to help you improve your filming which it is obvious that you have a lot of fun with... keep doing that - but if you want to impress people more you guys are going to have to think outside of the Carinthia Park setup box.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> really not trying to be a dick - and i'm pretty sure you won't take it very good, but no. not even close.
> 
> you guys are spending way to much time filming resort jibs. i understand that that is pretty much most of what you have on the east coast, but you need to understand how boring a video like that is to watch
> 
> ...


We had plans to set up some urban shit this year and we got like 4 inches of snow so that didn't end up working out haha. Also we have no car which is tough too...
I'm pretty sure there was only 3 or 4 shots on jumps less than 25 feet (the front 3 crail, back 5 and the stepup shots). Everything else was 40+ feet I believe (swback 7, back7, back9, swback9). Not completely sure, I forget what the jump shots are but thanks for the feedback, next year when one of us finally gets a car (and hopefully some snow) we are going on urban missions.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Leo said:


> Dude does kill it! What I like is that he has style. It's not just endless spinny things haha.
> 
> What I don't like... the music


His song choice....and its hard to please everybody with song choices, SO MIX ALL THE GENRES INTO ONE SONG HELL YEAHHHHH haha


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CaP17A said:


> His song choice....and its hard to please everybody with song choices, SO MIX ALL THE GENRES INTO ONE SONG HELL YEAHHHHH haha


At least it's not dubstep :thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CaP17A said:


> We had plans to set up some urban shit this year and we got like 4 inches of snow so that didn't end up working out haha. Also we have no car which is tough too...
> I'm pretty sure there was only 3 or 4 shots on jumps less than 25 feet (the front 3 crail, back 5 and the stepup shots). Everything else was 40+ feet I believe (swback 7, back7, back9, swback9). Not completely sure, I forget what the jump shots are but thanks for the feedback, next year when one of us finally gets a car (and hopefully some snow) we are going on urban missions.


if you had at least 25% urban shit where i felt like someone could really hurt themselves if they fucked up i'd sure feel alot better about watching so much jibbing 

seriously tho... get those shots while you're young and rubbery


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> seriously tho... get those shots while you're young and rubbery


Amen to that.

I fell on my ass on a tree jib. Tailbone didn't feel normal for months.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Leo said:


> At least it's not dubstep :thumbsup:


this is true haha.



ShredLife said:


> if you had at least 25% urban shit where i felt like someone could really hurt themselves if they fucked up i'd sure feel alot better about watching so much jibbing
> 
> seriously tho... get those shots while you're young and rubbery


I really wish I had the chance to go out on urban trips. It looks so fun.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

I like some of the features, sick style too. I agree there should be more jumps/different terrain


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey, I enjoyed it. No complaint about the amount of jibs, at least each shot was new and refreshing at the tricks all looked good.

I need someone to teach me how to ride park with steeze


----------

